# Heatwatch (August 26/27/28)



## HeatWatch (Aug 25, 2017)

Your alert for this weekend - *HEAT ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR SEVERAL AREAS*. 

Silverlakes - *DANGEROUS*. Temperatures will be a high of 98-109 degrees with humidity levels between 86% and 17%, with the lowest humidity in the middle of the day. This can lead to a top heat index of *125 degrees*. Turf temperatures can reach 40-50 degrees hotter, which puts participants at high risk for heat exhaustion, heat stroke, and secondary burns to exposed skin. Rest/water breaks should be mandatory at all events, and parents should ask themselves whether to risk their child's health this weekend. 

Here is the Excessive Heat Warning: https://www.wunderground.com/US/CA/048.html?hdf=1#HEA

An excessive heat watch means that a prolonged period of hot
temperatures is expected. The combination of hot temperatures and
high humidity will combine to create a dangerous situation in
which heat illnesses are possible. Drink plenty of fluids... stay
in an air-conditioned room... stay out of the sun... and check up
on relatives and neighbors.​

Galway Downs - *HIGH RISK*. High temps of between 94 and 104 degrees, with 89% - 19% humidity. Heat index for the weekend will top out at *106 degrees*. Athletic participants should not exercise at maximum capacity for more than 20 minutes without rest. Measures should be taken to keep body temperatures within safe range and hydrated. 

Great Park - *HIGH RISK*. High temps of 87 - 102 and 91% - 27% humidity produce a heat index of *106 degrees*. Extra precaution should be taken to avoid overheating. 

SoCal Sports Complex/Polo Fields - *SAFE*. High temps of 75-85 with 89% - 51% humidity produces a heat index of *86 degrees*. Normal athletic activity safe at maximum exertion.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## Surfref (Aug 25, 2017)

Honestly, why are kids especially the young ones playing in such high levels of heat.  Letting kids play during a  dangerous heat advisory is just asinine.  No child should be playing on artificial turf in those high temperatures.  The games should be rescheduled for the morning and evening when it is cooler or just don't play.  But that will not happen because the games are all about making money for the club putting on the tournament and they evidently do not care about your child's safety.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Honestly, why are kids especially the young ones playing in such high levels of heat.  Letting kids play during a  dangerous heat advisory is just asinine.  No child should be playing on artificial turf in those high temperatures.  The games should be rescheduled for the morning and evening when it is cooler or just don't play.  But that will not happen because the games are all about making money for the club putting on the tournament and they evidently do not care about your child's safety.


Heatwatch's numbers are faulty. Looks like typical headline fake news. 

Ok, back to reality. For an hour or two, there may be excessive heat in some locations this weekend. All heat policies should be followed. 

You can't just look at the day's highest relative humidity (RH) and combine it with the expected high temperature. Weather doesn't work this way. Generally, the day's highest RH will coincide with the day's lowest temperature, and vice versa. So you have to look at the hourly forecast and compare the temperature with the RH in that hour. 
So, eg:

NORCO SATURDAY
Saturday forecast high of 95, between 2-3 pm. Forecast humidity of 26%. Using chart here, you get a heat index of under 100 which is less than the "NO PLAY" index of over 105. (Weather.com also shows the "feels like" temp of 100 which is roughly the heat index, so you don't really need the chart.)

Now Sunday's high temp (disregarding humidity) is 107, so clearly late afternoon games will exceed the 105 level and will have to be cancelled. 

As for Galway downs, based on the forecast, it looks like there is only a possibility that it would exceed 105 heat index for less than an hour on Sunday.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

P.S. No excessive heat issues for Silverlakes (aka Corona) based on current forecast.


----------



## mkg68 (Aug 25, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> P.S. No excessive heat issues for Silverlakes (aka Corona) based on current forecast.


Not sure what you mean when the high temp is 107. And keep in mind heat advisories are for normal people, staying indoors, who aren't giving maximum exertion without headwear under the sun. No games should be played on the turf, and I would not let my child play at Norco in the summer unless there were mandatory water breaks, ice at the fields, and medical personnel around to assist. It's an issue, but likely nothing will be done until a child dies from heat stroke at one of the tournaments there.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

mkg68 said:


> Not sure what you mean when the high temp is 107. And keep in mind heat advisories are for normal people, staying indoors, who aren't giving maximum exertion without headwear under the sun. No games should be played on the turf, and I would not let my child play at Norco in the summer unless there were mandatory water breaks, ice at the fields, and medical personnel around to assist. It's an issue, but likely nothing will be done until a child dies from heat stroke at one of the tournaments there.


The high for Corona on Sunday is 102, between about 2-3 pm. The heat guidelines I linked to are for soccer games in So Cal, not grandmas on their couch, who probably are more susceptible. Most venues have medical personnel at large tournaments, refs give water breaks in these temps, and you and your child's coach/manager should bring lots of ice.  But do what you need to for your kids.


----------



## sdb (Aug 25, 2017)

SAT
AUG 26 Sunny
99° High
49% Humidity

SUN
AUG 27 Sunny
104° High
 37% Humidity


----------



## MWN (Aug 25, 2017)

@HeatWatch, if you are going to take on this project of warning at the various complexes then you need to do better job and strive for better accuracy.  I don't know what you are using as your "Heat Index" but here is the one adopted by the American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeon:






In particular, you need to look at the high temperature and the relative humidity at time of the high temperature.  WeatherUnderground does a good job of showing both.  You can't just cite a range as you have been doing as that is misleading, for example:

Norco - will NOT have a heat index of 125 as you claim.
 Sat: 96f/34%=HI of 97f.  Moderate
Sun: 102f/24% = HI of 101f.  Moderate
Mon: 107f/19% = HI of 105f  Severe

Galway - will NOT have a heat index of 106
Sat: 93f/35% = HI of 95f - Safe
Sun: 100f/27% = HI of 99f - Moderate
Mon: 103f/21% = HI of 100f - Moderate

Both of these "inland" facilities will be safe for conditioned athletes at the highest temperature of the day (which is only an hour or two in the early afternoon) with slight modification (i.e. water breaks).

The facilities in Orange county and San Diego County are probably lower temps, but should have more humidity.  Monday is the hottest day so let's look at that day:

Great Park: 99f/30%: HI of 100f - Moderate
SoCal Sports Park: 85f/53%: HI of 89f - Safe
Nothing this week is in the "extreme" or "dangerous" category according to doctors (American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons).


----------



## sdb (Aug 25, 2017)

Other forecasts have Norco temps at 99 on Saturday and 104 on Sunday. Definitely in the Severe range depending on humidity.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

sdb said:


> Other forecasts have Norco temps at 99 on Saturday and 104 on Sunday. Definitely in the Severe range depending on humidity.


My temps/ RH are from weather.com which uses Noaa data. Best to cite your data. Yes, Norco will likely be excessive for an hour or two on Sunday based on the forecast.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 25, 2017)

Not trying to start a flame war (haha) but it's kind of obvious "Mr. Heatwatch" is just here to throw shade (haha) on all the venues which are not the polo fields.  I don't like playing in Norco either, but every post this guy has made starts with some freak-out warning about playing at Silverlakes.  I think everyone here knows that Oceanside is cooler than the IE and the desert.  But thanks for the weather update anyway captain obvious.


----------



## sdb (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Surfref (Aug 25, 2017)

Children playing in 100 degree heat or heat index should not happen.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 25, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Children playing in 100 degree heat or heat index should not happen.


No disrespect to your position, but that's a tad crazy. 100 ain't a lot. I grew up playing (riding bikes, motorcycles, running, competitive sports) for hours on end in 100-110 weather all summer. No one dropped back then (30 yrs ago). Drink lots of water.


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 25, 2017)

Just be thankful that you are not in South Texas this weekend.


----------



## charlie murphy (Aug 25, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Not trying to start a flame war (haha) but it's kind of obvious "Mr. Heatwatch" is just here to throw shade (haha) on all the venues which are not the polo fields.  I don't like playing in Norco either, but every post this guy has made starts with some freak-out warning about playing at Silverlakes.  I think everyone here knows that Oceanside is cooler than the IE and the desert.  But thanks for the weather update anyway captain obvious.


well said , I would add, can't say I am super excited when I see Oceanside either . That place stinks, literally stinks, you would think you are standing to top of a mound of garbage. So yeah cooler but like they say you can't have it all. what's that saying about lip stick on a pig?


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 26, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> well said , I would add, can't say I am super excited when I see Oceanside either . That place stinks, literally stinks, *you would think you are standing to top of a mound of garbage. *


Yeah, its like, a, dump there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2017)

12 year old boy went into cardiac arrest in West Minister today, don't know if it was heat related.


----------



## sdb (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## mkg68 (Aug 26, 2017)

sdb said:


> View attachment 1344


Thanks. For those on mobile it says "RESCHEDULE STRENUOUS ACTIVITIES TO EARLY MORNING OR EVENING.... CHILDREN ARE MOST SUSCEPTIBLE TO DANGEROUS HEAT ILLNESS".

Not sure why people are attacking the guy/gal posting heat warnings. You make a choice whether to subject your kid to conditions that could harm them.


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 26, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> No disrespect to your position, but that's a tad crazy. 100 ain't a lot. I grew up playing (riding bikes, motorcycles, running, competitive sports) for hours on end in 100-110 weather all summer. No one dropped back then (30 yrs ago). Drink lots of water.





coachrefparent said:


> No disrespect to your position, but that's a tad crazy. 100 ain't a lot. I grew up playing (riding bikes, motorcycles, running, competitive sports) for hours on end in 100-110 weather all summer. No one dropped back then (30 yrs ago). Drink lots of water.


Ya, we all did.  But we also stopped ran in the house made COOL AID, ran out again. Stopped sat under a tree, ran again, biked, stopped ran in a house again to get something.  All that is great but it is not sustained running for 30, 40, 45 minutes.  Even if you hydrate for a few days before, heat stroke and illness can still happen.  Just be cognizant of how each player is doing and know what to do in the event a player is overcome by the heat.


----------



## MWN (Aug 27, 2017)

There is a also a middle ground here and that is "heat acclimation."  Inland athletes should be much more acclimated to the heat, whereas, coastal kids may have issues.  For my "inland" athlete, 100 degrees is hot, but nothing that his system isn't acclimated too.  A kid (or referee) from a more temperate climate is going to struggle, especially if not in good shape or well hydrated.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 27, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Children playing in 100 degree heat or heat index should not happen.


They should just shut down States of Arizona, Texas and Florida - it's too hot to leave there


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 27, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> They should just shut down States of Arizona, Texas and Florida - it's too hot to leave there


Please add Nevada to the list . Lol.


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't know how it was in Silverlakes yesterday, but Irvine wasn't that bad.  I think the high was only about 89 according to my dashboard.  Saturday morning was actually worse because it was unusually humid.  But definitely have seen them play in much worse conditions before.  We once had a game in San Bernardino that was 108.  The tournament shortened the halves and gave plenty of water breaks, and there were no issues.  But it was a dry heat.  Ha.


----------



## Frank (Aug 28, 2017)

I was at silverlakes all sat and sun.  Sunday was better than Saturday. The only really tough time was for about an hour around noon as it was hot and no wind yet. Once the wind kicked in it was good. Mornings were really pleasant.


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 28, 2017)

Frank said:


> I was at silverlakes all sat and sun.  Sunday was better than Saturday. The only really tough time was for about an hour around noon as it was hot and no wind yet. Once the wind kicked in it was good. Mornings were really pleasant.


That's not possible. All games should have been shut down. Children were supposed to spontaneously combust into ashes. Do you care about the kids? You're a typical play and win at all costs parent. Sheesh.


----------



## sdb (Aug 28, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> That's not possible. All games should have been shut down. Children were supposed to spontaneously combust into ashes. Do you care about the kids? You're a typical play and win at all costs parent. Sheesh.



You are probably one of those fat Cal South guys with a beer belly driving around in a golf cart...


----------



## coachrefparent (Aug 28, 2017)

sdb said:


> You are probably one of those fat Cal South guys with a beer belly driving around in a golf cart...


----------

